# A few Ammo related Package Daily Deals from PSA



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought that I would give folks a heads up on 3 current deals at PSA. Two are daily deals, so only for today. In case anyone is interested.

I popped on this one. Not really because I shoot 55 grn ammo with any regularity any longer, but more to use with my Daughters and an ammo can to boot for a decent price.



> Ten (10) Boxes American Eagle 223 55gr FMJ Ammunition 20rds & One (1) New .30 Cal Ammo Can


Ten (10) Boxes American Eagle 223 55gr FMJ Ammunition 20rds & One (1) New .30 Cal Ammo Can

A good deal more for the mags if you are looking for 25 round .308 Magpul mags.



> Federal 308 Gold Medal & Magpul PMAG Gen M3


Federal 308 Gold Medal & Magpul PMAG Gen M3

And this is just a good deal given that get three 30 round Magpul mags and 120 rounds of green tip ammo.



> American Eagle 5.56mm 62gr FMJ XM855 Ammo 120rd & Two (2) Magpul PMAG 40 AR/M4 GEN M3, 5.56x45 Mags


American Eagle 5.56mm 62gr FMJ XM855 Ammo 120rd & Two (2) Magpul PMAG 40 AR/M4 GEN M3, 5.56x45 Mags


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I shoot 62Gr, just being consistent with my Sig 516.. Their prices are nice and convenient as I live 20 minutes from them


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I shoot 62Gr, just being consistent with my Sig 516.. Their prices are nice and convenient as I live 20 minutes from them


I usually shoot 62-77 grn out of my AR15's, but I am going to break in a completed AR for my oldest Daughter in a week and 55 grn is fine for the task.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I hate Redlion and love him at the same time. Why...Why do you make me spend my spending money on this stuff ? 

You post these good deals and I can't walk away. I blame it on you ! 

I ordered the 55 gr 200 round plus ammo can.

Also ordered two of the 120 round plus two 40 round magpul mag deals.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I hate Redlion and love him at the same time. Why...Why do you make me spend my spending money on this stuff ?
> 
> You post these good deals and I can't walk away. I blame it on you !
> 
> ...


Gotta get when the getting in good as fall is approaching.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A deal is a deal, you got to get it when you can .


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

While you are there pick up a Ruger 10/22 Take Down with stainless steel barrel for $250 before shipping.

Ruger Rifle 10/22 Take Down Stainless Kryptek Typhon .22lr 11177


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Or even a


> Ruger 10/22 Carbine Autoloading .22LR Blued Black Synthetic Stock 1151


 for $190 is a good deal.

Ruger 10/22 Carbine Autoloading .22LR Blued Black Synthetic Stock 1151


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I hit cabelas too. 5.00 shipping on orders over 150.00 and it includes ammo. 

.22 magnum is in stick with a two box max. Critical defense 15.00 a box. 

Aguila .22 ammo 45.00 a brick of 500. Not a deal but I like that ammo. 

Hornady American gunner JHP .40 cal and 9mm +P. 30 round box for 15.00 and 18.00 for the +P.


----------

